# Protein Skimmer



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

i need some opinion from people who used any of these two skimmer i will list. Ive heard alot of good stuff about both skimmers. i just need some opinion on which will perform great in my tank. i have a 60 gallon FOWLR. and the skimmers are:

- Coralife protein super skimmer 125 gallon
- Aqua Life turbo flotor multi sl 1000


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

They are both likely to perform fine for your tank. You don't mention your stocking level, though...?? Corallife 125 skimmer seems like a bit of overkill for a 60 gallon tank unless it is overstocked with fish. The 2 skimmers are comparable to each other.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

i dont have any fish yet. i have about 70 lbs of live rock and 60 lbs of live sand. 1 turbo snail, 2 hermit crabs so far


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If you don't overstock with fish/animals there is no reason you would need such a large skimmer. What other filtration are you using?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

im just using my live rock and sand for biological filtration


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Take a look at the Corallife 65 unit, its cheaper and should be plenty enough for a 60 gallon tank, again, provided its not overstocked.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

What are you planning to use for circulation?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

im using a hydor koralia evolution 1400 circulatory pump for my water circulation. i have already installed the turboflotor but it looks as if its too big for my tank. you can see the pictures on the saltwater pictures tab in the forum. thanks for your assistance.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

There's no pics on your tank tab.... I would think a single 1400 would be overkill as well... I have 2 Koralia 750s in my 65g, but they are at opposite ends to make a circular flow. Are those skimmers hang-on-back or are they in sump? I see you don't have a sump either. Are you planning on eventually making it into a reef?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I'm just beginning so once I have enough knowledge I will make it a reef tank and add a sump the pictures are in the forum under the pictures of aquariums I should be there.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

personally i like to use an oversized skimmer on my system. this way there's lots of room for error. a skimmer is the only filtration system that will take out nutrients before they break down and pollute the tank. my skimmer is rated for 300 gallons and my tank is only 100 gallons. skimmer ratings are not regulated and manufacturers can claim anything as far as size. check out this post for some help on deciding skimmers. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/water-quality-reference/all-you-ever-wanted-know-about-55808/


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Skimmers can remove a lot, however, there is also waste a skimmer cannot remove, such as solid waste from fish and foods alike. That needs to be compensated by water changes and/or refugium to avoid nitrate spikes that can become deadly. A skimmer alone is not complete filtration for any tank.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

bettababy said:


> Skimmers can remove a lot, however, there is also waste a skimmer cannot remove, such as solid waste from fish and foods alike. That needs to be compensated by water changes and/or refugium to avoid nitrate spikes that can become deadly. A skimmer alone is not complete filtration for any tank.


you're absolutely correct! i didn't post expecting a hobbiest to interpet that all you need is a skimmer but i guess you could interpet it that way. another alternative is if you stock lightly, especially if you have small fish, feed carefully, have lots of water movement that will break up solids and keep particles afloat so your skimmer can catch it and add a cuc while rotating partital substrate vacuuming while doing waterchanges you could get away with just a skimmer along with carbon, some type of phosphate remover and live rock (i'd recommend the carbon, phosphate remover and live rock with any type of filtration)as the sole filtration system.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I have a clean up crew which consists of 10 hermits, 1 emerald, 4 turbo, 1 blood fire shrimp, and 1 peppermint shrimp. I also have about 70 lbs of live rock and 1" sand bed. Besides a protein filter what kind of filter do I need?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You have a lot of options available... canister filter, HOB filter, sump, refugium... the goal is filtration that can use filter media to trap solid waste for removal and at same time add to the biological filtration by use of medias, or to use a refugium to complete the nitrogen cycle using denitrification in a safe manner.. which will help to avoid nitrate spikes.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

If I don't want to go with a sump or refugium what will be my best option. I hear that canister filter also take stuff out of water that is needed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Canister filters themselves don't take anything out, its a matter of what media you use that would remove anything from the water. Fiber floss, sponges, ceramic "noodles" and other medias that don't contain carbon can be a great option for a reef canister. Carbon is debatable... that is a tank by tank decision based on water chemistry, what is being added/depleted if anything, etc. and its for the removal of medications (which are not commonly used in a reef set up... meds should only be used in quarantine). 

This same thing applies to HOB filters. It isn't the filter itself but the media that is actually removing anything from the water. 

Both types of filter will provide more surface area for bacterial growth, so they can contribute to the breakdown of ammonia and nitrite by way of biological process, even with no media in them, but that is minimal compared to using media. 

I have never had any problems using HOB on my smaller reef tanks and my larger ones I usually sump. I have worked with canister filters many times over the yrs, many different brands & sizes, and they are not my favorite for saltwater or freshwater. I have found keeping up with cleaning them to be more work than the HOB's, and I prefer the added circulation the HOB's provide over the canisters. I have also found the HOB's easier to maintain the flow output due to clogging in the spray bars of the canisters. The drawback of the HOB's is the splash factor which contributes to salt creep. I wipe my HOB's down at night when I feed fish so I have never had issues with salt creep, so it depends on how much work you wish to invest and which type of work you find easier. Spray bars can also create the splash factor, but if the canister is appropriate size for the tank, this tends to be more minimal than the HOB.

The choice is really yours... both ways work well in their own right. Every situation is a bit different. Canisters can be a much larger financial investment than HOB's, and some people have a strict budget to work with. The HOB filters can help keep things less expensive while still providing needed and helpful filtration.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks alot bettababy. I think I'll get a hob filter. What kinda filter media would you suggest with my tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

There are 2 medias I like for my small reef tank filters. The first is a basic blue/white fiber media, no chemicals in it but it traps a lot of solid debris and is cheap, easy to cut to fit and replace as needed. 

Aquarium Mechanical Filtration Media: Blue Bonded Filter Pads

The other I am fond of is something I don't use all the time because it has carbon in it... however, its great as a phosphate remover among other things. I usually swap back and forth with the medias, changing one and putting in the other alternately. I have never had to supplement chemicals just because I used this media, and it works incredibly well on rapid yet safe nitrate removal. 

Here is the link, scroll down to the PuraPad.
PURA Filtration Media

I order direct from magnavore to avoid added mark up prices from retailers. The price of this is a bit more than the other stuff, but its worth its weight in gold, IMO, and because it isn't used all the time, cut to fit into the filter, it goes a long way. It is more economical to purchase the large pad if you intend for its regular use.

There are other medias I do use from time to time, such as sponges and even live rock rubble that I place into the filter box. My media choices vary according to what is in the tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally dont like anything besides good flow ( little to no dead spots ), a good skimmer, and a carbon reactor ( i have also been known to run a phosban reactor) . a decent size sump, enough pourus live rock in your display, proper sand depths and feeding routines will also benefit you as for filtration. this is just how i personally set up my tanks, no other filter media.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> i personally dont like anything besides good flow ( little to no dead spots ), a good skimmer, and a carbon reactor ( i have also been known to run a phosban reactor) . a decent size sump, enough pourus live rock in your display, proper sand depths and feeding routines will also benefit you as for filtration. this is just how i personally set up my tanks, no other filter media.


:thumbsup: thats all i run on my system. i like simple.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

So I was at my LFS and the guy told me that I should have a hang on filter just in case my protein skimmer has a issue there is something to help water filtration until the skimmer is back to normal or replaced. He told me I should get a bio filter to help the live rocks with the bio filtration and I should also use the foam insert included with the aquaclear 70 hang on power filter. So I purchased it off amazon. It should arrive on Friday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

just keep all the media well cleaned and you should be fine, but as i stated in my personal opinion dont feel hang on filters (or canister filters,bio balls, even the "foam" ) are needed.


----------

